# Will Origin ban an account for installing pirated version game on a PC



## kartikoli (Mar 23, 2014)

I want to play my BF3 (original) on a friends PC but he has pirated version of BF4 installed so i am worried if i login to my account then what will happen. Will Origin detect a pirated BF4 and ban my account?

Please suggest as i dont want to get banned and lose around 7 games in my library


----------



## kunalht (Mar 23, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> I want to play my BF3 (original) on a friends PC but he has pirated version of BF4 installed so i am worried if i login to my account then what will happen. Will Origin detect a pirated BF4 and ban my account?
> 
> Please suggest as i dont want to get banned and lose around 7 games in my library


No.
Just dont copy any pirated game data to origin folder.
You can play.....


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 23, 2014)

kunalht said:


> No.
> Just dont copy any pirated game data to origin folder.
> You can play.....



thanks a lot i was worried so didnt wanted to try and eventually ruining all


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 23, 2014)

yes, i had nfs underground and they banned me when i opened origin, saying they found pirated data on my PC, i madea new origin account, i had my credit card info stored but how can i retain it?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 23, 2014)

^Underground? Origin? Trolling right?


----------



## kunalht (Mar 23, 2014)

have you tried to add that game in origin?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 23, 2014)

Nothing will happen , I have Mass Effect 3 (non-origin) installed in the same folder as other origin games ... origin didnt do anything , and NFS underground has no connection to Origin , was that game UNDERCOVER by any chance ?


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 23, 2014)

Played BF3 for an hr and nothing happened  , So sad that i have to play crysis 2 pirated version as origin's version doesnt work getting "size of shader to big for int 16" error


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 23, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> Played BF3 for an hr and nothing happened  , So sad that i have to play crysis 2 pirated version as origin's version doesnt work getting "size of shader to big for int 16" error



Thats the same problem kunal had !   [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 23, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Thats the same problem kunal had !   [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION]



Many peoples are facing same issue and no solution available over the internet


----------



## kunalht (Mar 23, 2014)

LoL yeah!
i have same problem with crysis 2.
& there is no way to fix it


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thats why I went with the steam version ... Kunal also had steam but I gave him my origin key , so he downloaded origin one and ran into problems


----------



## kunalht (Mar 23, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Thats why I went with the steam version ... Kunal also had steam but I gave him my origin key , so he downloaded origin one and ran into problems



yeah!


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 23, 2014)

yes it was undercover and i dont know it was the same error i wrote or not, but my brother said he getting error therefore i said like that only
be save thn sorry


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 24, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Thats why I went with the steam version ... Kunal also had steam but I gave him my origin key , so he downloaded origin one and ran into problems



I have steam version as well, Is it working good


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2014)

I had pirated bf4 installed (not in the origin folder though)before installing the origin version....when I installed origin version it somehow took the pirated bf4 saves sync it with my origin account...I quickly deleted the pirated one, downloaded the original...started it and it didn't...I was scared that my account might have been banned...tried repairing it and it then worked


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh that was close. You are lucky bro


----------



## abhidev (Apr 21, 2014)

yeaa...but my SP stats were synced without playing SP with the Origin version


----------

